# Titles



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Both Smokey and Piper earned their CD and RN's this weekend. Both did outstanding jobs. Smartest dogs Ive ever seen.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Great job. Congrats!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, CONGRATS!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! What a great weekend!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a great way to celebrate the 4th of July wknd! CONGRATS!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Great Job, and Awesome picture! Keep it up!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Smokey and Piper(and their handler!)!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, nice picture. Thay look so proud


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Good Doggies! Congratulations!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

